# Condensed Tomato Soup



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The favorite canned item thread made me realize I hadn't posted this recipe here. It's definitely the best thing I've canned so far. I used one of my late September harvests of backyard Amish Paste Tomatoes.










And followed this Condensed Tomato Soup recipe posted over at SB Canning...who I just absolutely LOVE and trust knowing she's a Master Preserver. I ended up with 6 pints following the recipe, so I could have reduced it down some. But the recipe doesn't tell you to do so and it tasted great as is.










And the payoff...it was sooooo delicious and flavorful.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I love tomato soup and grill cheese...I eat it a few times per week. I'm gonna try this recipe.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

thank you so much. I love tomato soup. This is on my list of must haves !


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

OK, I am dumb. What is Clear Jel & where is it in the store???


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here we buy clear jel from the Mennonite store in bulk, they use it in things like pies ect. But what I'd like to know,what is a Master Preserver.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Wendy said:


> What is Clear Jel & where is it in the store???


Regular Clear Jel is a modified corn starch and is what USDA recommends for thickening canned items. It's pricey - around $10 a pound. My WalMart had last summer with the canning jars. Amazon has - it's an add on item and will ship free if you have $25 of other qualifying orders. I've seen it at one of the online grain sites for less, but don't remember which one.

Don't purchase the instant kind, it won't work properly.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

7thswan said:


> what is a Master Preserver.


A Master Preserver has completed a certification program offerred by some state county extension services.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mpennington said:


> .... It's pricey - around $10 a pound. ...


WOW! I get it for much less locally ($2 to 2.50 a pound). I wonder if that is because of the Amish/Mennonite population we have locally.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Woudn't the soup be just as tasty without the thickener?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

You don't need the Clear Jel. Just can it without any thickener and stir in a spoonful of flour when you go to heat it. It's a whole heap cheaper.

I make one similar to that but without peppers. It's so good I have it for breakfast sometimes. I always used to hate tomato soup before I started canning my own.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Here is the recipe I use. It calls for adding flour and butter to the soup before canning. The USDA approved method would call for canning it without those ingredients, and adding the flour and butter upon heating.

I first started canning this soup with the flour and butter. Soon I switched to just adding the flour and butter after canning. The amount of flour and butter isn't much and it doesn't make the soup overly thick, but I prefer to play it safe and add the flour and butter when I heat it. It's my favorite soup. 

Sometimes I use the victorio and get the seeds and peels out, but sometimes when I'm in a hurry I skip the victorio and just whack it with my stick blender right in the pot and call it Chunky Tomato Soup. I like it both ways. It's just an excellent blend of ingredients.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can Tomatoes, then when I want Tomato Soup, just heat up the contents, add S & P, Basil, a bit of Garlic Powder, bring to a boil. Then, I add cream or whole milk & use a stick blender. I don't thicken it. Tastes just delicious!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

There are certainly other methods to make tomato soup, but this great as a heat and eat recipe for storebought-esque condensed soup.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Ok I am brand new to canning but I looked at both recipes and one uses a water bath and one uses a pressure canner but the recipes aren't much different from each other. Can these both be water bathed? I am a tomato soup junkie and would love to make some today.


----------

